# Using a dehumidifier with birds



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi

I may need to run an electric dehumidifier at home as I am experiencing some issues with condensation. However, a tradesman told me these are dangerous to pets due the amount of water they draw out of the air (he spotted my bird, rats and hammy). Does anyone on here have any experience of running these in their home with birds around?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

We have one in the basement for moisture problems, far away from Kiwi. He was probably talking about how humidity levels affecting respiratory problems in animals. If the air is too dry it dries out the skin, feathers, nostrils, and lungs of animals. If you have ever gone outside when it is cold out and just breathing seems to make your lungs and throat feel dry that is what a dehumidifier might feel like to them if they are around it.

So if it takes out too much moisture it can affect their health by causing them to be itchy and uncomfortable along with heightening their risk for respiratory infections by drying out their lungs. http://birds.about.com/od/birdhealth/qt/humidity.htm


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

Cheers. I believe I can get a humidity measurer which could prevent us going too far the other way. I'll check this out on line and go from there. I'd only be running it in the winter months as this is when I get the problem.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

That would be good with a humidity measurer. I would keep the dehumidifer in another room away from them maybe or on the other side of the room if it needs to be in there.


----------

